# Fat tummy???



## lid0linda (Jul 29, 2009)

I just got my hedgie a couple days ago and she's 2 weeks old today. I didn't get her from a breeder... my best friend's sister has hedgehogs who had babies and I took one in. The mother had neglected this one and since there wasn't a foster mom, she was hand fed. I researched everything and got everything prepared for her when she came, but found out that they've been feeding her cow's milk, which I heard is not good for hedgies. So I switched her over to goat's milk, because I heard that was better.

Anyway, I've still been reading up on everything to get a better idea of what to do on raising her and looked at tons of pictures, that I noticed my hedgie has a bit of a fat belly and she can't curl up into a ball like the others I've seen. Is it bad that she has a fat belly and what should I do?? Help!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

fat tummies are caused by two things, being overweight and being pregnant. I'm not sure if pregnant hedgehogs can still curl up or not but massively overweight hedgehogs cannot.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Do you mean this baby is only 2 weeks old? If so, babies do have fat little tummies but a fat tummy can also be caused by bloat which can kill a baby. Deneen (Hedgiepets) is the expert on hand feeding babies so I suggest you email her for help.


----------



## lid0linda (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, the baby is 2 weeks old, so i don't think it's possible that she's pregnant. I've been feeding her with a medicine dropper, but I will email her asap. Thanks!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I did reply to your email, but for everyone's info, here is the message.

Yes, it is most likely bloat, because hand fed babies do not grow as well as mom raised. You need to get some Mylicon http://www.mylicon.com/products/index.jhtml Simethicone is the generic name. Put a couple of drops into the formula you are feeding each time. Never reheat formula, it can cause bacteria to grow and kill baby. You need to stimulate the baby to go to the bathroom everytime you feed. Baby is getting too much air when you are feeding. Baby needs to be fed small amounts every 2 hrs.

For everyone's information, the success rate of a baby being hand raised from birth is about 1 in 10. Please read the article I wrote. http://hedgehogcentral.com/handfeed.shtml


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

Poor little thing  Good luck and please keep us posted?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

hedgielover said:


> fat tummies are caused by two things, being overweight and being pregnant. I'm not sure if pregnant hedgehogs can still curl up or not but massively overweight hedgehogs cannot.


Oops I read the post wrong and didn't realize that your hedgehog is a baby. My comment is wrong then.


----------

